# new college sports channel



## sportsfreeq (Feb 3, 2003)

i love college hockey and lacrosse and have heard this channel will carry. anyone know when it goes on the air? will this be on direct? a lot of my friends (me included) like college so much better than pro, this could actually be a very cool channel if they do it right. other thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is a link to their web site. Feb 23 is their announced start date. To date neither satellite service is contracted.

http://www.cstv.com/


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I emailed Dish and told them I'd like to see it added. Hope everyone who would like to have this channel has done the same. I'm hoping they show a lot of college soccer, especially my beloved 5 time NCAA men's champion Indiana Hoosiers.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/ap/20030205/104449392000.html

*College Sports TV to Launch Feb. 23*

The last time Brian Bedol got an idea for a sports network, it turned into ESPN Classic. So it might be wise to pay attention to his latest venture, College Sports Television.

Bedol and partners Steve Greenberg and Chris Bevilacqua head the network that will televise regular-season and championship events in more than 25 men's and women's intercollegiate sports. The network is set to launch Feb. 23.

There are agreements in place with 27 conferences, representing more than 250 colleges and universities, and programming will include studio shows, coaches' shows and documentaries.

There will be no Division I men's basketball or Division I-A football. Everything else is on the table from tennis to track, swimming to soccer.

CSTV was not on Bedol's mind when he and Greenberg sold Classic Sports Network to ESPN.

"I had no desire to do this again," he said. "It was 'been there, done that.' It was a great experience with a happy ending, but I was not interested in another startup."

Then Bevilacqua, a former Nike executive, suggested mining the college sports landscape and something clicked with Bedol.

"I thought it was one of the best ideas I'd ever heard," he said.

And that was the genesis of CSTV, which Bedol thinks has plenty going for it.

"It has a passionate, dedicated, easily defined audience with high quality available programming," he said.

For openers, CSTV will show the Connecticut vs. Notre Dame women's basketball game. The matchup of the last two NCAA champions will start a six-week preview period.

During that time, the network will allow cable and satellite operators to offer its programming for free. Starting April 7, after the NCAA men's basketball championship game, CSTV will begin charging cable and satellite operators.

The network is armed with $100 million in funding, and among the backers is Athlon Ventures, which includes Kevin Garnett, Tiki Barber, Antonio McDyess, Brian Urlacher and Michael Johnson. CSTV hopes to build its audience to 10 million homes after one year and 20 million after two.

"Part of the goal right now is to create an identity and raise our profile with consumers and cable operators," Bedol said. "There has been a lot of interest from sponsors even though we have not gone out yet aggressively in the advertising community. With a network like this, distribution is first."

Digital technology demands increased programming, and Bedol believes that works in CSTV's favor.

"There are fewer buyers and they are more demanding, but good businesses are able to roll out quicker," he said.

What excites Bedol is the opportunity to present more than games that might otherwise have no exposure. He looks beyond that to a wealth of profile material available.

"You get sucked into the human drama and emotion," Bedol said. "There's the story of a University of Miami soccer goalie who broke his leg. He had surgery. There was a problem and the leg had to be amputated. After he recovered, he went out for the Paralympics. The track team coach saw him running with an artificial leg and invited him to come out for the varsity track team.

"It's a story nobody knows, and there are hundreds like it out there," Bedol said. "Here is an opportunity to expose those kinds of stories, the stories of student-athletes to the public."


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I REALLY hope that Dish strikes a deal for College Sports TV pretty quick. That channel looks AWESOME.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ive emailed Directv requesting it....they sent back their canned response that they will forward my request to the programming department....Stay Tuned.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I would encourage all Dish Network sport freeqs to email Dish Network's programming dept. as well.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/aboutus/contact_us/index.asp


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DCSholtis _
> *Ive emailed Directv requesting it....they sent back their canned response that they will forward my request to the programming department....Stay Tuned. *


Hmm, that's the same answer I got, makes one wonder if they each really have their own customer service people, or if they just know what service you have by your email addy or phone number. 

With CSTV debuting in just a few weeks, you'd think they'd know if they are adding it or not, and would just come clean and tell us.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

IndyMichael they NEVER let on until literally 2-3 weeks before to hype whatever being added.....I used the customer service form thing off the D* websight....and its the same exact canned response everytime.....Just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

A week til it debuts, and still nothing from Dish about adding it. :shrug:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Dish Network seems to be pulling a LOT of right strings with channel additions lately. They haven't added a LOT of channels lately, but they have announced Si TV, ESPN HD, HDNet, tons of new locals (small but locals nonetheless), and Lord knows what other rabbits they might pull out of their hat.  HOPEFULLY, one of them is College Sports TV.


----------



## Directv&TivoGuy (Feb 16, 2003)

i e-mailed & talked to Directv and they said they would consider the options of adding a college themed channel. CSTV looks cool.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Directv&TivoGuy _
> *i e-mailed & talked to Directv and they said they would consider the options of adding a college themed channel. CSTV looks cool. *


Do you have an email addy or a phone contact with Directv or did you talk to a CSR....Id love to email someone there too...I just used the form on the contact page to email them...PM me if there is a contact email you have...Thanks!


----------



## Directv&TivoGuy (Feb 16, 2003)

DC - I asked the CSR to transfer me to the people involved with programming...and she did. I e-mailed at [email protected]


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Doesn't look good, it debuts tomorrow night, and still no news about Dish adding it. Bummer. Hopefully they will add it at some point soon.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Directv&TivoGuy _
> *DC - I asked the CSR to transfer me to the people involved with programming...and she did. I e-mailed at [email protected] *


Cool thanks!!:hi:


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.cstv.com/ne_027.htm


----------

